# Fedex



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

What are peoples experiences with fedex? I am almost certainly going to sign up an account with them to use, instead of the royal mail and USPS, but was wondering what other people think of their service?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

fedex a+


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 18, 2005)

Fedex is usually slightly more expensive than other carriers but they make up for it in quality and prompt service. I ship all my reptiles through fedex (requires approval) and they've never let me down. When I first opened my account, they had the shipping labels and information delivered by 10:30 the next morning. I am very impressed.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats great, I would be more than happy to pay extra for a quality service that will be arrive to its destiantion in a timely mannor. Hvae you signed up an account online? I tried, however, half way through the confirmation, it asked for a 9 digit number. Now, they did not email it to me, so, do you know where to get it from?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2005)

I have never use Fedex to ship insects.

Their service is A+, but they have a habit of checking "suspicious" parcel especially foreign parcels that is not very clear in declaring the parcel content. I have few parcels shipping from Malaysia (nothing perishable) and they openned and inspected 2 of 4 boxes. Found out they were only company documents and let it go.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh I see...that may prove a problem, I will more than likely give them a ring and discuss their terms of shipping live material.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 18, 2005)

I set up my acct. over the phone. It took 15-20 min. max. You will need a credit card though. They will send you a card with your new acct. # when they send you the shipping labels.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

don't use em


----------



## Ian (Nov 2, 2005)

well..what, 3 weeks down the line? heard nothing from them!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 2, 2005)

Aww bummer Ian. What about Airsure in UK? They seems to be reliable.


----------



## Ian (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah but...itsn't airsure a company run through the Royal Mail? I know in the UK it is..

Cheers,

Ian


----------

